# What's the most BS reason you've been pulled over lowrider related?



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Anyone been pulled over for too small wheels or riding ass up or ass down or something like that?

Share your stories.

No hittin switches.. that's obvious

Police is hot this 3 day weekend


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> Anyone been pulled over for too small wheels or riding ass up or ass down or something like that?
> 
> Share your stories.
> 
> ...


especially around here lombard cops aint nothing to fuck with


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> especially around here lombard cops aint nothing to fuck with


Man I just went to buy a gyro and I passed through Forest Park (Rich hood) and there was like 6 cops in my 1 mile 10 minute trip.
I got stopped cus I forgot my headlights. I was in the lowlow, thought they where gonna bitch about it but it was cool.
My last 3 traffic stops have been there.


----------



## NJD98 (Feb 26, 2012)

i was goin over 2miles over the speed limit........... thats some just want to fuck with a mexican


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

I GOT PULLED OVER BECAUSE I WAS RIDING LOCKED UP. I TOLD THEM I WAS ON MY WAY TO MEET MR. SHADES AND THEY STOPPED TRAFFIC TO ALLOW ME TO SAFELY GET BACK ONTO THE HIGHWAY; JIMMY HOFFA STYLE.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea plenty times for looking suspect they call it profiling damn assholes


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I get pulled over all the time for no seatbelt


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hit a bump in the road. A lil pothole followed by a bump. Cop said my car was bouncy on a SMOOTH road. :dunno: I was like, ur shit was bouncing right behind me trying to catch up to me !! He said, it dont matter, I saw ur car being bouncy and its a ticket !!! DOWNEY P.D. IN L.A. :uh:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I was comming home from the sunday meeting spot with my son and as soon as i pulled off the freeway in my 90 brougham. (all lights workin, insurance, tags up to date ). I seen the cop staring at me real hard and i told my son watch these fools are gonna pull us over. So right off the freeway there is a gas station so i pulled in there while the cop was still at the stop light and as i got out the car to act like i was puttin gas they rolled up. Told me to get back in the car and i was pissed cuz i knew i was all legit.. so i asked the dumb ass cop wtf did he pull me over for.The cops partner is on the passenger side with his hand on his gun. He tells me they ran the plate and it belongs to a honda and i tell him bull shit. in the same sentance he says it belongs to a Toyota. so he gets all my paperwork and goes back to the car. I tell my son just like this while the cops partner is at the passenger door.. this fuckin idiot is a liar he thinks i didnt notice he said it belonged to 2 different cars in the same sentance so i really start bein a dick. after the cop comes back he asks how long i had my car and if it was mine. then about 5 mins later he says the computer made a mistake... told him to fuck off and i tapped the switch up in the front and took off... i was pissed


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Got pulled over a few weeks ago supposedly cause I was scraping my muffler, Bull shit.... I pulled over the cop said I was scraping, I said no way I was scraping I know my car and I wouldn't be that stupid to scrape, I was beign cool with the cop, he said he had a 64 lowrider back before he went to the air force, we talked for a bit, he let me hit the switches, he was laughing like a kid, he then shook my hand, let me take a picture of him pulling me over, he said he wasn't gonna give me a ticket cause my ride was cleaner than a mothafucka! Lol!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I was pulled over in my caprice recently for having fuzzy dice hanging from my rear view in El Monte they told me my car is a magnet to them I said IDGAF im ridin till the wheels fall off they gave me a fix it ticket.. Another time I was in Rosemead and i got pulled over twice in less than 10 minutes apart I was riding down Rosemead Blvd Both times they said my ride was too low the second time they got me i told them "officer whats his face just pulled me over for that reason and im trying to leave your city".. The craziest one was when i was ridin through the backstreets cuz i had a couple cold ones and a neighbor around the area called the police and said i was disturbing the peace! The cops came to my house when i was passed out for like 30 minutes already cuz they were looking for me.. I personally lost count of how many times i have been pulled over in all of my rides...


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

I got pulled over once for not having the "proper ride height". There was a law in VA and NC that prevented you from steering away from the factory ride height and you couldn't even pass inspections...at least legally. Cops in NC were cool with hydros, but your wheels couldn't "leave" the ground.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

MUFASA said:


> Hit a bump in the road. A lil pothole followed by a bump. Cop said my car was bouncy on a SMOOTH road. :dunno: I was like, ur shit was bouncing right behind me trying to catch up to me !! He said, it dont matter, I saw ur car being bouncy and its a ticket !!! DOWNEY P.D. IN L.A. :uh:


Same for me in Culver City, CA.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got pulled over on christmas night when i was about 18 in my chop top 80 mc for no seat belt. represented myself in court and got the ticket dismissed. told the cop that night to have a merry christmas. true story.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Dayyymnn, just got pulled over for speeding... 41mph on a 25... Bull shit!!! Bad karma thread....


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

got stoped by a cop in brea ca, he said he pulled me over for unsafe tires said there were bald. i told him he was full of shit becuase i just pulled out of the tire shop were i got 4 new tires put on, he said that they looked bald when he was behind me no ticket


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

I wasn't I a lowrider but I had a cutty on 20's when I was 17 and a cop pulled me over because he heard young jeezy playing from my car and pulled me over because he thought I was hiding coke under the seats and then he gave me a fix it ticket because he said the size of my rims would break my breaks :angry:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Going 25 on a 35..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I've lost count of how many times I've gotten pulled over one of the worst had to be on hollywood blvd probably got pulled over 8 times in one hour by the time I could get to te freeway to get the fuck outta that area


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BEING MEXICAN LOST COUNT BS EXCUSES ALL THE TIME FTP


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> BEING MEXICAN LOST COUNT BS EXCUSES ALL THE TIME FTP


:uh: were you in a primered gbody?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Don Dueces said:


> :uh: were you in a primered gbody?


NOPE BUT THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

Was out 2 weeks ago an got pulled over by traffic cop. Told me my plaque was obstructing my rear view mirrow, I replied I have no issues seeing back there and then told him what about cargo vans they have no windows in the back so he didn't have shit on that. Then he walked around my car stopped and smiled, went back to his car and wrote me a 117 dollar ticket for not having a front licsense plate.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

lowrider 4 life said:


> Was out 2 weeks ago an got pulled over by traffic cop. Told me my plaque was obstructing my rear view mirrow, I replied I have no issues seeing back there and then told him what about cargo vans they have no windows in the back so he didn't have shit on that. Then he walked around my car stopped and smiled, went back to his car and wrote me a 117 dollar ticket for not having a front licsense plate.


damn thats a fix it ticket here in california


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

My blinker wasn't on long enough when I turned. I told them it turns off by itself. No ticket.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

lowrider 4 life said:


> Was out 2 weeks ago an got pulled over by traffic cop. Told me my plaque was obstructing my rear view mirrow, I replied I have no issues seeing back there and then told him what about cargo vans they have no windows in the back so he didn't have shit on that. Then he walked around my car stopped and smiled, went back to his car and wrote me a 117 dollar ticket for not having a front licsense plate.


Wow! What a dick you still won cause he couldnt get you on the plaque and if it was obstructing view you would not of seen his lights pulling you over.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Got pulled over for being white


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

lowrider 4 life said:


> Was out 2 weeks ago an got pulled over by traffic cop. Told me my plaque was obstructing my rear view mirrow, I replied I have no issues seeing back there and then told him what about cargo vans they have no windows in the back so he didn't have shit on that. Then he walked around my car stopped and smiled, went back to his car and wrote me a 117 dollar ticket for not having a front licsense plate.


I dont know about gaynadia but hear you only got to have one of the three mirrors.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Got pulled over in Texas because I did not have a front licensce plate. I was like the car is registered in Florida, no front plate. Cop asked me all the basic shit, where you going, why you going. Finally after 20 Minutes he comes back and says, okay have a nice day. I looked at him and said.....Out of state tags...Drug sweep right......He laughed and walked away.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Because i was in a lowrider...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> Got pulled over for being white


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

BIG DIRTY said:


> Got pulled over in Texas because I did not have a front licensce plate. I was like the car is registered in Florida, no front plate. Cop asked me all the basic shit, where you going, why you going. Finally after 20 Minutes he comes back and says, okay have a nice day. I looked at him and said.....Out of state tags...Drug sweep right......He laughed and walked away.


Same exact shit happened to me in chesapeake bruh!!!


----------



## 512Dogg (Jun 24, 2009)

got pulled over on highway for going (65mph) in the slow lane,speed limit was 65mph didnt know every lane has diff speeds,had back locked up!! followed for 10miles just got a warning


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

No insurance


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Expired tags this time


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Again no tags


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

No insurance and suspended registration


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

And speeding


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

On cinco de mayo I got pulled over for going10mph in a 25mph zone


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

And the other day cuse I got a speedy Gonzalez doll around my rear view with a rag hanging there too and the cop said it obstructed my vision


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Bros I been living the low life since 1978 the only time I gotten a ticked for low riding cause i was hitting the switch or scrapping we got to face the thruth hydraulic are illegal !! If you drive your low level and watch out when your hitting your switch you wouldn't Have a problem


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

lowrider 4 life said:


> Was out 2 weeks ago an got pulled over by traffic cop. Told me my plaque was obstructing my rear view mirrow, I replied I have no issues seeing back there and then told him what about cargo vans they have no windows in the back so he didn't have shit on that. Then he walked around my car stopped and smiled, went back to his car and wrote me a 117 dollar ticket for not having a front licsense plate.


Where are you from homes


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

ss63panic said:


> On cinco de mayo I got pulled over for going10mph in a 25mph zone


Haha cool stories and I like the pics


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

ss63panic said:


> And the other day cuse I got a speedy Gonzalez doll around my rear view with a rag hanging there too and the cop said it obstructed my vision


Cops love that u help them make their quota


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

my stereo was too high... didnt even have stereo in.NO ticket. dumb hater...:thumbsdown:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ss63panic it says bs reasons. Your ass needs all them tickects cus you know you would be pissed if somebody ran into your impala and didnt have insurance. :facepalm:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

KAKALAK said:


> Got pulled over for being white


Yeah I heard those warnings add up and eventually you get a stern talking to. :rofl:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Cuban Dave said:


> Wow! What a dick you still won cause he couldnt get you on the plaque and if it was obstructing view you would not of seen his lights pulling you over.


idk bout ur state, but here.. as long as you have two views to rear( left mirror, right mirror, or rear view) your good..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

latinoclassics said:


> Bros I been living the low life since 1978 the only time I gotten a ticked for low riding cause i was hitting the switch or scrapping we got to face the thruth hydraulic are illegal !! If you drive your low level and watch out when your hitting your switch you wouldn't Have a problem


 hydraulics are not illegal in my state:biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> idk bout ur state, but here.. as long as you have two views to rear( left mirror, right mirror, or rear view) your good..


ever been stopped for driving a purse ?


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> my stereo was too high... didnt even have stereo in.NO ticket. dumb hater...:thumbsdown:


Same thing here but got a ticket.
Searched my shit found a subwoofer and assumed it was me.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

chrisdizzle said:


> ss63panic it says bs reasons. Your ass needs all them tickects cus you know you would be pissed if somebody ran into your impala and didnt have insurance. :facepalm:



Yea but when your so broke and you ain't got enought to pay the insurance, it's leave the car at home or take it out and hunt for some
pussy


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

ss63panic said:


> Yea but when your so broke and you ain't got enought to pay the insurance, it's leave the car at home or take it out and hunt for some
> pussy


next time meet some pussy that has a car, so that you dont have to risk, driving yours.thats what adds to the streriotype the cops see you a mile away and already assume you riding illegal.When they riding on you for while they looking you up on the computer,when they flick you they know you not insured or lliscesnse is bad. they just asked on purpose to see if you gonna lie.


----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

Got pulled over, cop said my bumpers are to close to the ground. I said "corvettes bumpers are no higher them mine" and he said " they are suppose to be". Gave me a warning and said I had 10 days to put the stock suspension on and get the paper signed by an state inspection mechanic. Then tells me he don't want to see me in his township again.


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

It's a shame that a lot of innocent people get pulled over for no reason or get some BS tickets just for trying to have a good time cruising. But there are also the people that give the cops the reason to pull over every lowrider they see. 

Not hatin' on you ss63panic (nice ride btw) but it's a perfect example. How many times do you need to get pulled over without insurance before you learn. Or people driving on a suspended license or registration, they are just asking for trouble. 

The way I see it, if you can afford to put thousands of dollars into your hydro's, paint, interior, or sound system, you can afford a couple hundred bucks to get your paperwork tight.


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

I've always wondered about this...

What kind of ticket do you get if you get pulled over in a lowrider for hittin' switches? How much was the fine? What repairs out adjustments needed to be made? 

Mostly concerned with SoCal incidents, but also interested to see what other cities and states do in this scenario.


----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

decifer said:


> Got pulled over, cop said my bumpers are to close to the ground. I said "corvettes bumpers are no higher them mine" and he said " they are suppose to be". Gave me a warning and said I had 10 days to put the stock suspension on and get the paper signed by an state inspection mechanic. Then tells me he don't want to see me in his township again.


What a dick. Must have been a small town cop


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

decifer said:


> Got pulled over, cop said my bumpers are to close to the ground. I said "corvettes bumpers are no higher them mine" and he said " they are suppose to be". Gave me a warning and said I had 10 days to put the stock suspension on and get the paper signed by an state inspection mechanic. Then tells me he don't want to see me in his township again.


Seems like a perfect excuse to go rambo


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Demonstr8 said:


> I've always wondered about this...
> 
> What kind of ticket do you get if you get pulled over in a lowrider for hittin' switches? How much was the fine? What repairs out adjustments needed to be made?
> 
> Mostly concerned with SoCal incidents, but also interested to see what other cities and states do in this scenario.


In Michigan there is no such thing as a Hydraulic ticket.They just give you a reckless driving ticket.You can hit your switches parked but once them wheels roll its reclkless driving ticket.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Cuban Dave said:


> In Michigan there is no such thing as a Hydraulic ticket.They just give you a reckless driving ticket.You can hit your switches parked but once them wheels roll its reclkless driving ticket.


think thats the same here in Seattle


----------



## FrankE (Jun 8, 2012)

i got pulled over 1 time to "check out my paperwork" :scrutinize:

profiling is still going strong today


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FrankE said:


> i got pulled over 1 time to "check out my paperwork" :scrutinize:
> 
> profiling is still going strong today


yep. I can roll my Ralleys all day long, the mintue I switch them for the wires "whoop whoop"


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*i got popped like 4 times on my block coming home from work. all four times were just gang detail, just harrasing me, but the 5th time i got popped was for having a rosebead hanging from my mirror and no front lisence plate. motherfucker!:machinegun:*


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

no front plate is still a fixit ticket in CA?


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

Windex said:


> no front plate is still a fixit ticket in CA?


*yeah i think so, but out of all the times of getting popped since i had the car, they never tripped, but i guess i got pinched. fuck!*


----------



## El Caballo (Jun 7, 2012)

I got pulled three times in one day for speeding. I was in a hurry.  I got out of all three and I think it was because of having been in a rental driving to a jobsite (cops asked what I was doing), before they even got out of their cars I had my license, registration, and the dome light on, hands at 10:10 on the wheel. Plus I limit my speeding to 10 over, not really anything to get too excited about. Not here in Oz, driving between TX, NM, and AZ, got stopped in all three states.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *i got popped like 4 times on my block coming home from work. all four times were just gang detail, just harrasing me, but the 5th time i got popped was for having a rosebead hanging from my mirror and no front lisence plate. motherfucker!:machinegun:*


----------



## El Caballo (Jun 7, 2012)

Probably the funniest run in with the cops came with my brush with the Fiscales or traffic cops in Venezuela back in ‘94. I was driving back from Ciudad Ojeda to Maracaibo to put an engineer on a plane back to the US on the only road between the two cities. The cops have road blocks set up from time to time to find stolen cars and nail people for not having insurance or their paperwork in order. _At the time, my girlfriend (now wife) was an attorney there and she had checked all my paperwork out, I was good_. So two gringos (us) pull up to the checkpoint and so begins the fun.
A sergento straight out of Zorro, bigote, belly and all, asks for my passport and the papers for the rental car. (I’m translating all this to the engineer and he’s pissing his pants.) He casually opened and closed my paperwork and said they were no good; out of the car and come with me. Ah, la mordida.
So we walk over to his Chevette police car and he tells me that I can leave if I give him 1,000 Bs. Or Bolivares (at the time 99:1 USD) so he can go out drinking. I must have looked shocked as fuck by what he said because he started laughing. I reached for my pocket and that pissed him off, he told me; _No, no, just put the money on the seat_. He motioned to the open window on the car and then walked off. Yeah, okay. So I reached into my pocket and took out 70 Bs., they were still bills at that time, and tossed that on the seat. You could buy yourself a beer for 70 Bs., so I guess he had one Polar or Regional on me. I got back in the car, smiled and waved bye-bye and got the fuck out of Dodge. 
It happened again several months later, on the same road, too. I was sweating this time, praying that same cop would not be there. He wasn’t, I lucked out as the sergeant was a much younger guy this time. Same drill as the first time, papers no good, out of the car. But first he had some other business to attend to. Some other guy’s car was getting towed away and he was handling that, and I was to wait for him. That was great for me, I called the attorney girlfriend and gave her the sitrep. Meanwhile the cop comes back to me and I put on the Taco Bell Spanglish this time.
_No intendo que pasa, sig-nor. Abogado quiero hab-lar contigo_. I wave my cell phone around and try to pass it to him, you would have thought I was trying to hand him a snake. He looked at me and told me to get in my car and leave. Even 18 years on, that shit makes me laugh.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

El Caballo said:


> Probably the funniest run in with the cops came with my brush with the Fiscales or traffic cops in Venezuela back in ‘94. I was driving back from Ciudad Ojeda to Maracaibo to put an engineer on a plane back to the US on the only road between the two cities. The cops have road blocks set up from time to time to find stolen cars and nail people for not having insurance or their paperwork in order. _At the time, my girlfriend (now wife) was an attorney there and she had checked all my paperwork out, I was good_. So two gringos (us) pull up to the checkpoint and so begins the fun.
> A sergento straight out of Zorro, bigote, belly and all, asks for my passport and the papers for the rental car. (I’m translating all this to the engineer and he’s pissing his pants.) He casually opened and closed my paperwork and said they were no good; out of the car and come with me. Ah, la mordida.
> So we walk over to his Chevette police car and he tells me that I can leave if I give him 1,000 Bs. Or Bolivares (at the time 99:1 USD) so he can go out drinking. I must have looked shocked as fuck by what he said because he started laughing. I reached for my pocket and that pissed him off, he told me; _No, no, just put the money on the seat_. He motioned to the open window on the car and then walked off. Yeah, okay. So I reached into my pocket and took out 70 Bs., they were still bills at that time, and tossed that on the seat. You could buy yourself a beer for 70 Bs., so I guess he had one Polar or Regional on me. I got back in the car, smiled and waved bye-bye and got the fuck out of Dodge.
> It happened again several months later, on the same road, too. I was sweating this time, praying that same cop would not be there. He wasn’t, I lucked out as the sergeant was a much younger guy this time. Same drill as the first time, papers no good, out of the car. But first he had some other business to attend to. Some other guy’s car was getting towed away and he was handling that, and I was to wait for him. That was great for me, I called the attorney girlfriend and gave her the sitrep. Meanwhile the cop comes back to me and I put on the Taco Bell Spanglish this time.
> _No intendo que pasa, sig-nor. Abogado quiero hab-lar contigo_. I wave my cell phone around and try to pass it to him, you would have thought I was trying to hand him a snake. He looked at me and told me to get in my car and leave. Even 18 years on, that shit makes me laugh.



i dident know there were cell phones in 1994


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FTP


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *yeah i think so, but out of all the times of getting popped since i had the car, they never tripped, but i guess i got pinched. fuck!*


cool, and ur probably just getting pulled over so much cuz they like you :roflmao:


----------



## El Caballo (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep, and they were a big deal too. I think my watch has more functions now than my phone did back then. Remember, a 386 IBM was a badass computer back then. The phone I had was a company phone and it was cutting edge, you didn't have to flip it open and pull out the antenna.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> i dident know there were cell phones in 1994


Yes the Zack Morris phone that plugged to a suite case


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> i dident know there were cell phones in 1994







as far I as know they had phones in the 80s to (not sure about the 70s), but they were Satellite phones my dad said they were actually better then Cell Phones today because the signal didn't bounce from tower to tower. He also told me the phone companies essentially block'd them to force people to use cell phones.


----------



## El Caballo (Jun 7, 2012)

The first time I ever even heard of cell phones was when I was driving and listening to the radio and an ad came on for cell phones. This was about 1982 or so and I was like WTF is a cell phone? I remember the first one I ever saw and it was in a briefcase as noted, then I think Sony came out with one that was the size of a brick with some dildo looking antenna on it.

Actually, I'm sorry I ever mentioned cell phones, back to cop stories:

In 2007 I was living in Mumbai (Bombay) India, not something I ever intend to repeat. Anyway, we were out partying at Leopold's and someone came up with the great idea of getting hookers while we were on the way back to our place. There were about 8 of us in this new Toyota van pulling up to this whorehouse that the driver knew about. Me and another guy opted out; I'm not bringing anything home I can't get rid of. Besides, think of the ugliest crack-ho you've seen and then hit her in the face with a frying pan, that is what passes for quality there. It's in one of the shittiest looking neighborhoods you have ever seen, squalor everywhere and it's in the mid-80s even at night. Me and the other guy get out of the van whilst waiting for the idiots that went inside because it was too hot inside the van. We are there bullshitting and this cop rocks up all pissed off demanding to know what we were doing there. I just casually told him we were just talking and minding our own business. The driver was with us after getting everyone squared away inside and they started talking about us just standing there in hindi. The driver told us the cop wanted to know why we weren't inside; he was either the pimp or on the take somehow. We just got back in the van to be less conspicuous, and when the drunks came out we left. Cops there really are shit for the most part. They run the beggars that hang out at traffic light intersections, some 10 year old holding a scrawny baby, a kid missing a hand or a leg, an arm that was obviously broken at one time and healed at some odd angle. They maim these kids on purpose when they are babies, the parents sell them or run them on the corners and pay off the cops. Every time you stop at a light they come up to the windows and tap on them or scratch with their nails and look at you pleading and filthy. The Indians we worked with told us not to give anything to them because they work for the corrupt cops and the fuckers that do this to the kids. Believe it or not, after several months of that six days a week going to work you get inured to it, numb. After a year of working like that I left India about as close to being an alcoholic as you can get. I probably was, but as soon as I got back to my family I didn't drink anything for a few months, getting out saved me. So yeah, I'd say FTP to those guys.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

bounce13 said:


> got stoped by a cop in brea ca, he said he pulled me over for unsafe tires said there were bald. i told him he was full of shit becuase i just pulled out of the tire shop were i got 4 new tires put on, he said that they looked bald when he was behind me no ticket


:roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

This is how last season ended :run:




























Here is My List :nicoderm: just a few things which i do agree need fixing and some of it that was a surprise to me.
Now the steering wheel which has been on the car since 99 and safetied twice with it on, and nothing was mentioned about it when i was inspected the last time.
The lights well they have been a battle for the last year and we have tried everything to repair them other than paying a shop to doit.


Elmers List this is word for word :rofl:
- Steering wheel - made of chain 28cm min 33cm 
- Emblem in rear window - obstructed view
-Top of head lights covered [chrome cover]
-No high beam headlights
-No flashing of rt turn signal - on solid
-Upper ball joint cup ripped and movement
-lt & rt upper a arms cut at end
-rt brake caliper loose
-no front side amber marker lights
-Suspension Bounces - No shocks
-Hydraulic- Can be lowerd so entire undercarriage on ground - No bump stops
-No reverse lights
-Battery insecure
-No rear license plate light
-Moisture on d/s fuel tank strap - not dripping [tank has been dragged]
-No park brake

And a ticket for improper equipment and a ticket for imprudent driving which i was only riding with the rear down and the front up i wasn't hitting switches so i don't know about that one. and the tow bill ​


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> Hit a bump in the road. A lil pothole followed by a bump. Cop said my car was bouncy on a SMOOTH road. :dunno: I was like, ur shit was bouncing right behind me trying to catch up to me !! He said, it dont matter, I saw ur car being bouncy and its a ticket !!! DOWNEY P.D. IN L.A. :uh:


Your mug doesn't help either, even when you smile it looks like your maddoggin.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CHUKO 204 said:


> This is how last season ended :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

CHUKO 204 said:


> This is how last season ended :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO, THAT SUCKS  IF YOU DON'T MIND ME ASKING, HOW MUCH DID IT COST FOR THEM TO RELINQUISH YOUR VEHICLE?.. THAT'S IF YOU GOT IT BACK


----------



## El Caballo (Jun 7, 2012)

CHUKO 204 said:


> Elmers List this is word for word :rofl:
> - Steering wheel - made of chain 28cm min 33cm
> - Emblem in rear window - obstructed view
> -Top of head lights covered [chrome cover]
> ...


Damn, they must have been pissed that the Tim Horton's was out of chocolate cake doughnuts.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

187PURE said:


> DAMN BRO, THAT SUCKS  IF YOU DON'T MIND ME ASKING, HOW MUCH DID IT COST FOR THEM TO RELINQUISH YOUR VEHICLE?.. THAT'S IF YOU GOT IT BACK


It's 115 for the tow and they don't impound your car unless your drunk or speeding. They give you 14 days to fix it and you have to go back and get the car re inspected if you don't do it the 14 days they will pull your insurance


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

Here in Queensland under the HOON laws if you are deemed to be driving recklessly (drag racing, burnouts etc) or if your vehicles is found to be defective (can mean illegally modified or poorly maintained) your car is impounded for 7 days. Second offence is 28 days and the third offence can occur a 3 month impound. All of these carry a fine between $200 and $900 each plus towing fees plus impound storage fees, usually around $25 a day. All of these require a trip to the court house.

Since they bought the HOON laws in in 2002 they have impounded 28,000 vehicles. 

Cops are normally pretty cool with defects and usually just fine you instead of impounding your car. Like most things involving police it all works on attitude. You be a dick to them and they will dick you in the ass.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ars!n said:


> think thats the same here in Seattle


:no: the law in WA is u can't be going over 20 MPH (might be 30 don't remember) and all 4 wheels have to stay on the ground


----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

CHUKO 204 said:


> This is how last season ended :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: they came to this fools workplace


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

holy Christ on a shit cover popsicle stick you pretty much got fucked in the ass with that shit from se7en 


http://dreamindemonwp.dreamindemon.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/Se7en-Dildo.jpg


BUT when I see that list I'm thinking :rofl: this vato really driving around with his car in that condition. still fuck the police though  you ever get it back?


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicago-n said:


> Anyone been pulled over for too small wheels or riding ass up or ass down or something like that?
> *Just being Chicano in your low rider !!! And if you are Non-Latino, then you have nothing to worry about getting pulled over by the cops!!! That's real talk**!!!*


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> Chicago-n said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone been pulled over for too small wheels or riding ass up or ass down or something like that?
> ...


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Yup same here in the south I was listening to the radio and a cop yell out .....turn that doctor dre down


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

cop pulled me over for speeding... i was like, really?

so if i was speeding, wheres my ticket? and no you dont have my permission to search the vehicle


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

FUCK THE POLICE :guns:


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

I got pulled over for loud beat and it wasn't even mine bumping. I was in a stocked out Caprice with factory everything and the [email protected]%^&! tried to write me a ticket when it was the dude in front of me bumping. I had to show him it was impossible that he heard me 50 feet away, he got the wrong homie and let me go. but he was maaaaaaad


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

wolverine said:


> I got pulled over for loud beat and it wasn't even mine bumping. I was in a stocked out Caprice with factory everything and the [email protected]%^&! tried to write me a ticket when it was the dude in front of me bumping. I had to show him it was impossible that he heard me 50 feet away, he got the wrong homie and let me go. but he was maaaaaaad



Still borrowing your mommy's car?


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

EBAY said:


> Still borrowing your mommy's car?


he said it was stock, like your cadillac. :burn:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

JustPosting said:


> he said it was stock, like your cadillac. :burn:


 LOLZ:roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

fuck marty!!:nicoderm:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> fuck marty!!:nicoderm:


 You still mad mija?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

baldylatino said:


> Got pulled over a few weeks ago supposedly cause I was scraping my muffler, Bull shit.... I pulled over the cop said I was scraping, I said no way I was scraping I know my car and I wouldn't be that stupid to scrape, I was beign cool with the cop, he said he had a 64 lowrider back before he went to the air force, we talked for a bit, he let me hit the switches, he was laughing like a kid, he then shook my hand, let me take a picture of him pulling me over, he said he wasn't gonna give me a ticket cause my ride was cleaner than a mothafucka! Lol!


same shit happen to me in Fontana when i had my 80 brougham. cop pulled me over cause he wanted to get a closer look at the car cause he liked it.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Demonstr8 said:


> I've always wondered about this...
> 
> What kind of ticket do you get if you get pulled over in a lowrider for hittin' switches? How much was the fine? What repairs out adjustments needed to be made?
> 
> Mostly concerned with SoCal incidents, but also interested to see what other cities and states do in this scenario.


I got pulled over by a black cop on a motorcycle in my 96 brougham in the city of Ontario, Ca ( Inland Empire ) for hopping my lac cus I was clowning another 93-94 brougham with airbags that hit his bags on me on holt blvd. By the time I stopped hopping the cop switched lanes from being behind the other fools lac to going behind me and popping me. Ftp. He walked up and said that is the funniest shit he had ever seen and that he didnt know how to write out the ticket cus he didnt know how fast or slow Im supposed to be driving while doing that shit. So he said he was gonna be cool about it and take it easy on me, so he gave me a ticket for unsafe speed ( 25 mph on the ticket ), unsafe vehicle, modified suspension, wreckless driving, and the ticket came out to $415 without corrections and $237 with corrections. So I didnt correct any of my mods and paid the $415 ticket when it was do. But before he let me go I asked him after seeing my ticket, how the hell did he take it easy on me? His responce was "You should be happy I didnt impound it". Then he asked me what would I have done if he wouldve impounded my shit, so I responded to him "I'll just build me another one". Then he told me to get out of his sight and to not let him catch me driving my lac again or he would impound it automatically. We crossed paths a few times after that but he didnt do shit. Fuck'em. Lol.


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

BigLos said:


> I got pulled over by a black cop on a motorcycle in my 96 brougham in the city of Ontario, Ca ( Inland Empire ) for hopping my lac cus I was clowning another 93-94 brougham with airbags that hit his bags on me on holt blvd. By the time I stopped I stopped the cop switched lanes from being behind the other fools lac to going behind me and popping me. Ftp. He walked up and said that is the funniest shit he had ever seen and that he didnt know how to write out the ticket cus he didnt know how fast or slow Im supposed to be driving while doing that shit. So he said he was gonna be cool about it and take it easy on me, so he gave me a ticket for unsafe speed ( 25 mph on the ticket ), unsafe vehicle, modified suspension, wreckless driving, and the ticket came out to $415 without corrections and $237 with corrections. So I didnt correct any of my mods and paid the $415 ticket when it was do. But before he let me go I asked him after seeing my ticket, how the hell did he take it easy on me? His responce was "You should be happy I didnt impound it". Then he asked me what would I have done if he wouldve impounded my shit, so I responded to him "I'll just build me another one". Then he told me to get out of his sight and to not let him catch me driving my lac again or he would impound it automatically. We crossed paths a few times after that but he didnt do shit. Fuck'em. Lol.


*i still remember this day! fucking cops! :machinegun:*


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *i still remember this day! fucking cops! :machinegun:*


I was in my regal single pump beating 13s and hot too I was at a red light and when it turned green I tosswd the front up and laid the back so a light up a cop pulls me over, he said my car was in the air and that's interupting gravity haha I laughed and said u gotta be kidding no ticket but that's a dumb excuse when I left I locked up the back so hard my chains were tight already and the back tires came off the floor and I smashed out bumping lol


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> I GOT PULLED OVER BECAUSE I WAS RIDING LOCKED UP. I TOLD THEM I WAS ON MY WAY TO MEET MR. SHADES AND THEY STOPPED TRAFFIC TO ALLOW ME TO SAFELY GET BACK ONTO THE HIGHWAY; JIMMY HOFFA STYLE.


:roflmao:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Playboy206 said:


> I get pulled over all the time for no seatbelt


That happened to me in my 72 Caprice. The cop walked up and was like "do you know why I...ummm....". I just looked at him, you would think a 40 yr old knows that seat belts went across your lap back then


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> I was in my regal single pump beating 13s and hot too I was at a red light and when it turned green I tosswd the front up and laid the back so a light up a cop pulls me over, he said my car was in the air and that's interupting gravity haha I laughed and said u gotta be kidding no ticket but that's a dumb excuse when I left I locked up the back so hard my chains were tight already and the back tires came off the floor and I smashed out bumping lol


Thats cool that he let you go without a ticket and thats the funniest excuse Ive heard given by any cop.


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

EBAY said:


> Still borrowing your mommy's car?


your following me now moco? get off deez nutz


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

GETIING PULLED OVER IN REDONDO BEACH HEADING TO THE HOMIES WEDDING THEY JUS WANTED TO SEE THE CAR .. I WAS ROLLN IN ORANGE NITEMARE AT THE TIME.. uffin:


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

I had all my info ran (liscence, reg, insur) and harrassed by 3 cops, for sitting on a side street for to long. My wife does prop mgmt and was showing a house. They harassed me for about 10min, then harassed her for another 5-10 infront of the potential tenents. Then they came over, handed me my shit back and left.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> GETIING PULLED OVER IN REDONDO BEACH HEADING TO THE HOMIES WEDDING THEY JUS WANTED TO SEE THE CAR .. I WAS ROLLN IN ORANGE NITEMARE AT THE TIME.. uffin:


Well shit who wouldnt want to see that car that was a bad ass 4


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

spike90fleetwood said:


> I had all my info ran (liscence, reg, insur) and harrassed by 3 cops, for sitting on a side street for to long. My wife does prop mgmt and was showing a house. They harassed me for about 10min, then harassed her for another 5-10 infront of the potential tenents. Then they came over, handed me my shit back and left.


*those guys were fucking asshos!*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

This was yesterday 7/4/12 by Sepulveda Blvd and Victory in Van Nuys, CA. I was at the INDIVIDUALS PICNIC at Woodley Park and i took off around the corner to get some grub, and the fuckers got me again for not having a front lisence plate, (Fuck i need to get that done A.S.A.P), but they also wanted to see it, they said they like the color combo. lol :finger::boink:


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

They let u take a pic


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Raidernation94 said:


> They let u take a pic


I was thinking the same thing, usually they make you keep your hands on the steering wheel where they can see them, let alone step out and snap a couple photos :yessad:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Sometimes cops are actually cool, a lot of the times they just pull lowriders over just to get a close up of the ride and they still have to give u a fix it ticket so it looks legit


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

Raidernation94 said:


> They let u take a pic


yeah, it was these two older cops they were being chill about. they did their routine, but found out i didn't have shit.


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Sometimes cops are actually cool, a lot of the times they just pull lowriders over just to get a close up of the ride and they still have to give u a fix it ticket so it looks legit


yup, and its the younger cops that try to act all tough, but they let me off with a warning. :tongue:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> This was yesterday 7/4/12 by Sepulveda Blvd and Victory in Van Nuys, CA. I was at the INDIVIDUALS PICNIC at Woodley Park and i took off around the corner to get some grub, and the fuckers got me again for not having a front lisence plate, (Fuck i need to get that done A.S.A.P), but they also wanted to see it, they said they like the color combo. lol :finger::boink:


Cops dont fuck around when it comes to pulling over lowlows, specially on a holiday. Its cool to see that they were cool with you and let you off with a warning.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Sometimes cops are actually cool, a lot of the times they just pull lowriders over just to get a close up of the ride and they still have to give u a fix it ticket so it looks legit


Pinches plakas. I got pulled over in my el profe onece by the pad cause I was swinging it. And the vato was like. Nice car why did you hop it in front of me???? I said PLAYER......if I would have known you were there I would have never hoped this shit.


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

BigLos said:


> Cops dont fuck around when it comes to pulling over lowlows, specially on a holiday. Its cool to see that they were cool with you and let you off with a warning.


yeah man, the streets were hot yesterday!


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Pinches plakas. I got pulled over in my el profe onece by the pad cause I was swinging it. And the vato was like. Nice car why did you hop it in front of me???? I said PLAYER......if I would have known you were there I would have never hoped this shit.


did he give you a ticket?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> did he give you a ticket?


Na this vato was just nutting over my car. I was like a couple of streets away from home so he was cool.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Adding another to this.


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

I had just moved from NC to CA & I went to pick up my brothers @ my moms house in Glendale. I was driving my 94 Fleetwood @ the time. My mom was joking saying we aren't going to make it 5 min before being pulled over. We didn't even make it 3 min. Got pulled over 4 blocks away. The cop said (word for word) "I saw the car, the out of state plates, & 3 bald heads so I had to pull you over". At least he was honest. After running all our names he let us go.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

never been pulled .. i always am coo wit cops ..


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

94capriceusaf said:


> I had just moved from NC to CA & I went to pick up my brothers @ my moms house in Glendale. I was driving my 94 Fleetwood @ the time. My mom was joking saying we aren't going to make it 5 min before being pulled over. We didn't even make it 3 min. Got pulled over 4 blocks away. The cop said (word for word) *"I saw the car, the out of state plates, & 3 bald heads so I had to pull you over"*. At least he was honest. After running all our names he let us go.


Racial Profiling ~ I've been there too :burn:


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

I got pulled over the other night fucker said i thought your wheel was gonna fall off i told him nah its got a 2 inch tuck


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

touchdowntodd said:


> never been pulled .. i always am coo wit cops ..


I bet thats a little easier to say when you live in Milwaukee, WI...:happysad:


----------



## nuttycutty (Aug 3, 2003)

Damn you guys can have commiefornia. Stupid gun laws,fixit tickets, dumb laws for EVERYTHING! You guys need to cross into America and cut that piece off and let and let it float away so the communists can have theyre own private island FARRRR away.


That little rant over,I got pulled over once for bumper height but it was my uncles old partner he didn't give me a ticket but told me if I ever got nailed again to make sure they put the factory spec on the ticket cause most of the time dispatch cant find it and if they cant you dont get a ticket.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Once for not having a tag light but was let go only because some idiot drove by us hauling ass and he took off after him. Later on that night ran into same cop and this time he couldn't pull me over because I had alrady fixed the tag light. 
Another incident, me and my lil bro were cruising over to my sisters pad and in front of us was a cop. Mentioned to my bro, watch he's gonna pull over to side of road and then get behind us and light us up
Just so happens he turned on same street, pulled off to the side, got behind us and pulled me over. Before he could say you know I pulled you over, he said nevermind. He thought I wasn't wearing my seatbelt. But since my seat is reclined all the way back it gave the illusion of not wearing one. They let us go. Another time was for no front license plate. Both our cars were next to each other at a red light. I had a license plate up on dash. Light turns green he gets ahead of me slows down gets behind my car and pulls me over. He walks straight to the front of my car, looks at it, looks what's on dash and I was laughing. Comes to me and says have a nice day. I've been stopped twice for speeding and both times have happen from leaving the bar. Let me just say that my guarding angel is on my side because both times, no tickets, no nothing whatsoever and I honestly thought I was fucked...getting a DWI, car impounded, fines...lucky me


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Remembered a few more. Once was taking a friend of mine home and got pulled over for no tag light..gave him my info and comes back and says I'm giving two citations; one for the tag light and the other for insurance. I was WTF. No insurance! I gave him the paperwoek and was legit but he says because my name is not on their its not valid. So he leaves, I get out of my car and the damn tag light is on. I was like, you MF. Anyway, got them both dismissed. Anothr was for the same reason as above, no seatbelt. Dude thought I was not wearing it but when he saw I was, he was like well its not suppose to be loose like that it should retract more and I assured him that it does lock when you hit the brakes hard and he's like its suppose to lock when you pull on it and it is not. Told me I need to replace it or get another. I was like, yeah sure buddy, whatever and he let me go


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Just read through this topic and 99% of these reasons seem valid for being pulled over. Only times I've been pulled in a low was profiling, not even a reason to why I was pulled. Just a series of bs questions and crap about being white and their reason just being they wanted to see what I was doing.


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

back in the early 90's when we could still cruise on central ave here in phx, i was headin back accross town from the east side to the west side, i just went thru the lite at central and indian school rd, got bout a block past to 3rd ave, got lit up, pulled over and the first thing the cop says " been lookin for you all nite, seen you hittin ur switches earlier and couldn't get to you cause of traffic", i said OH REALLY, cause i haven't been on central tonite, and my truck isn't lifted, he says " i know it was you cause i recognize the window logo JUST US, well he drops down on both knees to look under my truck for hydro's n says none here", still tryin to prove me wrong, he goes on bout how he dislikes all mini trucks, gives me a lecture and turns me loose, never once sayin sorry for the mistake or anything...well as it turns out the next nite at our club meetin i'm tellin all my homies bout what happened and my buddy starts laughin, you see he had a 84 nissan 720 mini, burnt orange, me i had a 78 datsun 620 mini, tangerine orange, n he was there hittin switches, we all busted up laughin, we still chuckle bout that to this day


----------



## jon106022 (Dec 7, 2011)

Surprisingly i have never been pulled over in my low low i have been pulled over tons of times in my other car. One time they told me my license plate light was not bright enough lmao. I was in my low low and i had the car about as low to the ground without constantly dragging. Then I'm crossing an intersection and a cop is sitting at the light i was like shit i cant raise it or i will get pulled over. There was a small bump in the road and my car scrapes i was waiting to see lights behind me but surprisingly he didn't pull me over


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Just read through this topic and 99% of these reasons seem valid for being pulled over. Only times I've been pulled in a low was profiling, not even a reason to why I was pulled. *Just a series of bs questions and crap about being white* and their reason just being they wanted to see what I was doing.


:rofl:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

maximus63 said:


> Racial Profiling ~ I've been there too :burn:


 That's not racial profiling


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

No surprise here pigs gonna be fuckin pigs I would get pulled over literally 20 times Rollin through long beach back in the days all the time and one night Rollin down sunset in hollywood in a juiced 63 got pulled over literally every block till the 6th cop who pulled me over and I showed him the fix it txt I had already recieved 6 cops prior in less than an hour and he said to get out of that area asap cudnt get out that area fast enough fuck the police to protect and to serve these nutss


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I got followed for 7 miles,my motors are toasted and waiting on new ones on the UPS truck,so my car is laid out,just cruising at EXACTLY 40 mph,the speed limit. I'm driving through this small town that is 99% white,even though i'm white,they pull me over going around a curve. He said I was swerving,and i told him I was turning my wheel to go around the curve. He called for a K-9 backup,got a stinking ass dog in my car,and asked why my car was so low. I told him it had had hydraulics,so they called a supervisor,and he told me to "head back to the city where I belong"......they followed me to the Interstate onramp,where I held out the middle finger until they couldn't see me anymore. Dumbasses.........:finger:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

alterd suspension foe being locked up car leveled an unsafe vechical tire requirements cause of 2inch tuck...an got my low low inpounded 2 times already!!!!!!.caue its 'unsafe!!!!


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

I was eating a damn taco at taco bell on broadway while PARKED and got a ticket for LOITERING in a NO CRUISING ZONE in Sacramento. WTF!?!?!? I wasn't even in the car!!!

Another time I was followed forever and got to my destination and got out the ride, the cops yelled out my first name and when i looked their way they said GET THE F* OUT OF SACRAMENTO. Dirty!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

"somethings wrong with your license plate" bitch ass cop just hate to see youngstas Rollin harder than a mutha fucka


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Special Brew said:


> I was eating a damn taco at taco bell on broadway while PARKED and got a ticket for LOITERING in a NO CRUISING ZONE in Sacramento. WTF!?!?!? I wasn't even in the car!!!
> 
> Another time I was followed forever and got to my destination and got out the ride, the cops yelled out my first name and when i looked their way they said GET THE F* OUT OF SACRAMENTO. Dirty!!!


Thats fuckin dirty right there and then they wonder why so many people sue and shit.


----------



## 95cdevilles (Mar 17, 2013)

Got a ticket for Tires being to small, and blue lights inside my ride. .. while i Was pumping gas.


----------



## sitmdwn (Jul 5, 2010)

I got one thats kind of funny i keep my low low in my grandma name and i was gettin pulled over left an right some fix it tickets an shit an i start sayin why are they fuccin with ya boy come to find out when they ran my personal plates it came bacc she had warrants so i had to pay for her tickets so they can stop fuccin with me


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Pulled over years ago in my first Cadillac coupe. For "non excessive speed" cruise controll set at 25 in a 35 on 13's. From then anytime I saw a cop turn around, I would just pull over and wip out the papers. I was later asked by a female cop, "sir why would you ever build this car, what do u get out of it?" my response was "some cats after having a shitty day go home and get hammered, some go home and hit there wife's and kids, I throw twenty dollars in my gas tank, wash up my lack, and I see all my troubles disapear in my rear view mirror, this is my freedom." she was fucking speechless.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


china rider said:


> Pulled over years ago in my first Cadillac coupe. For "non excessive speed" cruise controll set at 25 in a 35 on 13's. From then anytime I saw a cop turn around, I would just pull over and wip out the papers. I was later asked by a female cop, "sir why would you ever build this car, what do u get out of it?" my response was "some cats after having a shitty day go home and get hammered, some go home and hit there wife's and kids, I throw twenty dollars in my gas tank, wash up my lack, and I see all my troubles disapear in my rear view mirror, this is my freedom." she was fucking speechless.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

china rider said:


> Pulled over years ago in my first Cadillac coupe. For "non excessive speed" cruise controll set at 25 in a 35 on 13's. From then anytime I saw a cop turn around, I would just pull over and wip out the papers. I was later asked by a female cop, "sir why would you ever build this car, what do u get out of it?" my response was "some cats after having a shitty day go home and get hammered, some go home and hit there wife's and kids, I throw twenty dollars in my gas tank, wash up my lack, and I see all my troubles disapear in my rear view mirror, this is my freedom." she was fucking speechless.


Nice x2


----------



## TheMechanic (Apr 22, 2012)

china rider said:


> Pulled over years ago in my first Cadillac coupe. For "non excessive speed" cruise controll set at 25 in a 35 on 13's. From then anytime I saw a cop turn around, I would just pull over and wip out the papers. I was later asked by a female cop, "sir why would you ever build this car, what do u get out of it?" my response was "some cats after having a shitty day go home and get hammered, some go home and hit there wife's and kids, I throw twenty dollars in my gas tank, wash up my lack, and I see all my troubles disapear in my rear view mirror, this is my freedom." she was fucking speechless.



I like that response


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

china rider said:


> Pulled over years ago in my first Cadillac coupe. For "non excessive speed" cruise controll set at 25 in a 35 on 13's. From then anytime I saw a cop turn around, I would just pull over and wip out the papers. I was later asked by a female cop, "sir why would you ever build this car, what do u get out of it?" my response was "some cats after having a shitty day go home and get hammered, some go home and hit there wife's and kids, I throw twenty dollars in my gas tank, wash up my lack, and I see all my troubles disapear in my rear view mirror, this is my freedom." she was fucking speechless.


U still get a ticket? :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Lic plate to low....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

going 15mph in a school zone............fucker said i was going 16mph......wtf :angry:........now i just go 5mph.........


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

sitmdwn said:


> I got one thats kind of funny i keep my low low in my grandma name and i was gettin pulled over left an right some fix it tickets an shit an i start sayin why are they fuccin with ya boy come to find out when they ran my personal plates it came bacc she had warrants so i had to pay for her tickets so they can stop fuccin with me


grandma a gangsta


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

lowpro85 said:


> U still get a ticket? :biggrin:


I wish, that was 12 years and about 9 moves ago.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

For being white


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Pulled over cause, the cop wanted to know where all the color lights was coming from my 62 .
He was tripping off my color bar and told me it's a hazzard to other drivers. So I turned it off ...He left and I turned it back on .

uffin:


----------



## rotten03 (May 19, 2006)

I had just bought a '64 Chevy that was lowered and had LOUD glass packs. At the time I was living in the midwest and there are a lot of little whitebread towns. I was headed home with the car when, after midnight, I pulled into a small town to get gas. On my way out of town I got lit up by a cop. I pulled over and and he comes walking up with a flashlight. He shines it in my face and says "Wow. You're not the color I expected." (I'm white) I say "What color did you expect?" He just says license and registration please. So I hand it over. Of course I just bought the car so it wasn't registered in my name yet. He runs the plates and looks over the registration. He comes back and says "It's a funny thing, I cant find any record of this car in the system." I say yeah that happens sometimes in this state when a car has antique plates. (A cop had told me about that) Alot of the time they slip through the cracks. I explain to him I just bought the car and will get it registered tomorrow. It's obviously after midnight and there's no way to do it now. He says "Well the thing is you're exhaust is too loud and your registration doesn't match up. So I'm within my rights to impound your car. What do you think about that?" I say that doesn't sound very good to me since I'm a long way from home and it doesn't look like there are any motels around. So unless I can sleep in the police station I'm not sure what you want me to do. He says "I'll make you a deal. I'll let you go if you never bring this car into my town ever again." I tell him it sounds like he has more of a problem with the car than the exhaust. He says "people in this town don't like certain types of people around and certain types of people bring trouble." I figured I better just let it go and get the fuck out of town. Fucking ********.


----------



## lafamilia66 (Apr 13, 2007)

we were cruising in my homie's caprice.Dboys get up beside us and asked me if "that thing" has hydraulics? I said yeah why whut up? He tells me to hit the switches. I'm like batteries are dead bro. Can't do shit. So then his partner was like make it move or yall ****** goin to jail..I made that bitch do the harlem shake then they pulled off..I was like fuckin pigz!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

I got a reckless driving ticket for scraping the front bumper across a parking lot. Nose down ,ass up..
Paid a fine,4 points,and 40 hours community service at the shit plant
Got a reckless driving ticket for "chirping" the tires over a speed bump in the 63. Had a bunch of other bs tickets. Had the coupe deville impoui for fictitious tags..I played it on the ground and made to flat bed driver work to get it on the truck.had long boards an shit trying to make a ramp .


----------



## culvercasper (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been pulled over in my 85 regal by every single police force in L.A.county, (Torrance, Los Angeles, Compton) etc. Sometimes rolling solo, sometimes with my lady, once with my newborn son! They were all B.S. pullovers! Not once have they ever given me a ticket! It's just pure harassment!


----------



## Acapulcomx (Feb 22, 2013)

If I ever get pulled over here in irving texas, shit, I'm getting deported, but if this is the land of the free, i'm not going to stop doing what i love, i have my shit straight paperwork and everything, but i cannot stop the evil in some people, Racism is a motherfucker in some places, but oh well, imma roll till i die, anywhere I Am!


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Carson Sheriffs pulled me over,,,,, just because they can.


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

This is what happend to my homie it's not acar story but still lowrider he was crusing around the block on his lowrider bike around 5pm just hoping it and scraping the mufflers and just crusing and a cop pulls him over and starts saying that if the bike is robed and telling him he needs to get some reflectors when the sun was out and was talking about how mexicans fuck up the city and the cop was a sell out Chicano and was about to take away the bike but he just let him go


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Liar


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

No lie it was by the city of Fullerton


----------



## +Tongan+ (Mar 6, 2013)

Got pulled cause the cop said he seen my chains under my car that shit is lame


----------



## FOURBARRELBEAST (Jul 1, 2010)

*PULLED OVER DAYTONA FL*

So i was at the wal-mart on nova an flomitch i 3 wheel out the parking lot an head down flomitch about a mile an a half i make a left on to my street i see lights in my mirror he comes up to car you know why i pulled you over i reply cause i was three wheelin he goes no i didnt see that but i pulled you over cause i havent see a lowrider in 15 years here in daytona . so we end bullshitin turns out back in the day he had a 85 cutlass with switches he was cool as shit .Then another cop passin by see's he got me pulled over an im out the car at this point you know showing him the car well this a second com stops gets out of his car hand on his gun whats going on here you searching him for drugs in my mind im like what a f @#$% hole he was acting all hard well the cop that pulled me over pulls him to the side tells him somthing an the hard ass cop all pissed off gets back in his car an takes off . The first cop comes back was hey man nice talking to you an he told me not to 3 wheel on public roads although most other cops around here wouldnt bust my my balls about hitting switches cause most have never seen it around here but there a few azz holes that would


----------



## Gusano951 (Mar 28, 2012)

According to the fuzz I was to young to be cruising in a bombita..first question was "what do you do for work" I said side jobs here and there..I should have never said that cause he got the impression I was selling..then I told him if I was.selling don't you think id have more chrome...I got let go


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cause I was white


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Other night I was on my way home and I saw a cop in my mirror . Told my friend to grab my regestration and stuff from the glove box cuz were getting rolled. 20 mins later he is still following me right on my ass Made a right and started drivin faster into my neighborhood and pulled into my garage and he pulled into my drive way when we got out the car the cop got nervous because we were walking in his direction he told us to get back in the car with his hand on his gun we didn't listen cuz I was on my own property . Cop said he cudnt see my licence plate I put a flash light and read him my plate # cop had nothing to say and left .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Carson Sheriffs pulled me over,,,,, just because they can.


:roflmao:



I mean :|


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> Other night I was on my way home and I saw a cop in my mirror . Told my friend to grab my regestration and stuff from the glove box cuz were getting rolled. 20 mins later he is still following me right on my ass Made a right and started drivin faster into my neighborhood and pulled into my garage and he pulled into my drive way when we got out the car the cop got nervous because we were walking in his direction he told us to get back in the car with his hand on his gun we didn't listen cuz I was on my own property . Cop said he cudnt see my licence plate I put a flash light and read him my plate # cop had nothing to say and left .


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye I get pulled over cause im raza, and im sniper loco from xv3!! 

I don't even respond to the pigs, just tell em write a ticket. talking to police is what snitches do, and fools that don't know the law ese's


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye I get pulled over cause im raza, and im sniper loco from xv3!!
> 
> I don't even respond to the pigs, just tell em write a ticket. talking to police is what snitches do, and fools that don't know the law ese's



palabra carnalito


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Marty McFly said:


> palabra carnalito


simon:nicoderm:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

I got pulled over for having a white woman in the passenger seat. And it wasnt in a low low.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

warning said:


> I got pulled over for having a white woman in the passenger seat. And it wasnt in a low low.


you deserve it ayeee, stay true to yourself and your heritage. don't be like these pro black fools on here showing off their 500 pound fat white women ese


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> you deserve it ayeee, stay true to yourself and your heritage. don't be like these pro black fools on here showing off their 500 pound fat white women ese


taking back america homie, one white woman at a time. 
you right tho


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I believe I speak for all the whiteys when I say the blacks can have the fat ones...... somebody has to tend to them :nicoderm:


Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> you deserve it ayeee, stay true to yourself and your heritage. don't be like these pro black fools on here showing off their 500 pound fat white women ese


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye I get pulled over cause im raza, and im sniper loco from xv3!!
> 
> I don't even respond to the pigs, just tell em write a ticket. talking to police is what snitches do, and fools that don't know the law ese's


Did you not tell me you got pulled over for wearing high heals in your ford pinto carucha??? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

warning said:


> taking back america homie, one white woman at a time.
> you right tho :biggrin:


SIMON!!

Sounds like something that would be posted on here ese, dating and having kids with the enemy is some **** shit







KAKALAK said:


> I believe I speak for all the whiteys when I say the blacks can have the fat ones...... somebody has to tend to them :nicoderm:


simon...let the mayates have the tortas, we keep our aztec queens


MR.P said:


> Did you not tell me you got pulled over for wearing high heals in your ford pinto carucha??? :thumbsdown:


says the fool with a uncut gbody ehhh, heard you're looking for sun shades for that hooptie. 

ps: you can't claim aztlan, raza or mexican if you live in canada ehhh. you can't identify with our struggle, play hockey and play in the snow and get fucked puto..hope a eskimo clubs you like a baby seal cabron


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

payfred said:


>


who's gonna be the 1st racist prick that states why Fred got pulled over :wow:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> who's gonna be the 1st racist prick that states why Fred got pulled over :wow:


nothing racist to say ese, its part of the territory you ride in a lowrider sooner or later you're gonna get pulled over and harassed.

aye and the ones that complain get caught for no insurance, suspended drivers license, weed and a gun in plain view and don't know their rights


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> nothing racist to say ese, its part of the territory you ride in a lowrider sooner or later you're gonna get pulled over and harassed.
> 
> aye and the ones that complain get caught for no insurance, suspended drivers license, weed and a gun in plain view and don't know their rights


Assertion of rights card. Give em the card with your license and insurance and you'll either get a ticket and be rolling or holding onto your hood as they toss the ride and do their "investigation".


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> who's gonna be the 1st racist prick that states why Fred got pulled over :wow:


That's not me homie I saw that pic in another topic & just posted it here LOL


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Assertion of rights card. Give em the card with your license and insurance and you'll either get a ticket and be rolling or holding onto your hood as they toss the ride and do their "investigation".


You only have to provide police with basic identifying information, you will be detained if you refuse to properly identify yourself to a police officer. that's it ese. any other information besides my id, insurance I plead the 5th amendment.

aye I always hand them my lawyers card, when they run my name it comes up in a gang file and they always wanna do a fi card (field interview). no questioning unless my lawyer is present :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

payfred said:


> That's not me homie I saw that pic in another topic & just posted it here LOL


Lol :rofl:


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

On my way to work my car front was kinda bouncy til I pass a motorcycle cop n then pull me over right front of my employees parking n instead of being cool or nice he just came up to me saying" I got 3 question to ask u either u got bad shocks then he step back few feet n notice my 13" n said u got air or hydrualic" so I told him I got hydros n he turn around while saying I hate them cars n came back cuz having a clean record he give me a ticket for vehicle equipment with hydraulics.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> On my way to work my car front was kinda bouncy til I pass a motorcycle cop n then pull me over right front of my employees parking n instead of being cool or nice he just came up to me saying" I got 3 question to ask u either u got bad shocks then he step back few feet n notice my 13" n said u got air or hydrualic" so I told him I got hydros n he turn around while saying I hate them cars n came back cuz having a clean record he give me a ticket for vehicle equipment with hydraulics.....


damn that sucks


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Got pulled over just because they wanted to after the downtown riverside cruise night. Have no license 3 people in the car and just told me "I'm going to drive up the street turn and pretend I never saw you".


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Got pulled over just because they wanted to after the downtown riverside cruise night. Have no license 3 people in the car and just told me "I'm going to drive up the street turn and pretend I never saw you".


A.K.A you are a known snitch and the cops just let you go


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> On my way to work my car front was kinda bouncy til I pass a motorcycle cop n then pull me over right front of my employees parking n instead of being cool or nice he just came up to me saying" I got 3 question to ask u either u got bad shocks then he step back few feet n notice my 13" n said u got air or hydrualic" so I told him I got hydros n he turn around while saying I hate them cars n came back cuz having a clean record he give me a ticket for vehicle equipment with hydraulics.....


whats to hate about them? :dunno:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

rotten03 said:


> I had just bought a '64 Chevy that was lowered and had LOUD glass packs. At the time I was living in the midwest and there are a lot of little whitebread towns. I was headed home with the car when, after midnight, I pulled into a small town to get gas. On my way out of town I got lit up by a cop. I pulled over and and he comes walking up with a flashlight. He shines it in my face and says "Wow. You're not the color I expected." (I'm white) I say "What color did you expect?" He just says license and registration please. So I hand it over. Of course I just bought the car so it wasn't registered in my name yet. He runs the plates and looks over the registration. He comes back and says "It's a funny thing, I cant find any record of this car in the system." I say yeah that happens sometimes in this state when a car has antique plates. (A cop had told me about that) Alot of the time they slip through the cracks. I explain to him I just bought the car and will get it registered tomorrow. It's obviously after midnight and there's no way to do it now. He says "Well the thing is you're exhaust is too loud and your registration doesn't match up. So I'm within my rights to impound your car. What do you think about that?" I say that doesn't sound very good to me since I'm a long way from home and it doesn't look like there are any motels around. So unless I can sleep in the police station I'm not sure what you want me to do. He says "I'll make you a deal. I'll let you go if you never bring this car into my town ever again." I tell him it sounds like he has more of a problem with the car than the exhaust. He says "people in this town don't like certain types of people around and certain types of people bring trouble." I figured I better just let it go and get the fuck out of town. Fucking ********.


 lol sounds like Rambo, motherfucker is afraid you'll go Dorner on his ass 

I've had cops follow me running plates, stare at me, one even passed over the car behind me who was doing the exact same speed and wrote me up for speeding, and while he was doing it his bastard friend in this green piece of shit honda roles up and they start shooting the shit. LIke motherfucker I'm trying to go to work and your ass is gonna talk and take your time? I've seen cops turn around start following me, I'm not even rollin in a completed set up so I know the future is gonna include a lot of tickets. I Remember I even had one cop pull me over AFTER I was already pulled over, going to slow, Like dog It was dark, I'm in the mountains, I've never been here before, and I'm only out here to help my friends mother and her sisters. he starts asking me about my homie in hte back seat (my pops is in the front, he's white). 

Motherfucker ask me all types of foul shit about my homie, does he have warrents, is he a gang member, does he have a violent disposition (WTF?), how long have I Known him? My homie is this vato who's stayed gang free despite living in a shithole of a hood, He never commited a crime beyond pirating videos of the internet, and is probably the only real legit cat I've known, but the fucking bald bastard has the nerve to treat his ass like he's in the system. Doesn't ask one question about the white passenger.THen at the end of all that he rolls off doesn't help the stranded women, Doesn't call a tow truck (he said they come out there, no they fucking don't not unless the POLICE Call them, other wise they don't not at night anyways). and was pretty much a prick through the whole affair. Motherfucker clutched his gun like it was his boyfriends cock. 



Regardless outside of the cops most of the reception to my car has been good... lol one thing I Do know is I have my bass hooked up too a switch I flip it off when ever I see some fucker hidding.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Special Brew said:


> I was eating a damn taco at taco bell on broadway while PARKED and got a ticket for LOITERING in a NO CRUISING ZONE in Sacramento. WTF!?!?!? I wasn't even in the car!!!
> 
> Another time I was followed forever and got to my destination and got out the ride, the cops yelled out my first name and when i looked their way they said GET THE F* OUT OF SACRAMENTO. Dirty!!!


I used to get pulled over all the time back in the 90's on Broadway and Miller park. Fucking pigs were like the Gestapo back then.


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> You only have to provide police with basic identifying information, you will be detained if you refuse to properly identify yourself to a police officer. that's it ese. any other information besides my id, insurance I plead the 5th amendment.
> 
> aye I always hand them my lawyers card, when they run my name it comes up in a gang file and they always wanna do a fi card (field interview). no questioning unless my lawyer is present :nicoderm:


Well, usually I would say don't take advice from a cholo but... I have to agree with you on this. Too many people do not know their rights, so they end up giving them up and complaining later. As Typical Cholo Stereotype stated, look up the 4th and 5th amendment and learn it! Next time you get stopped simply give them the documents they need (license, registration,insurance) and tell them this: *"I wish to exercise my 5th amendment right to remain silent and I do not consent to any warrantless searches"* Why make their investigation easier by answering their questions and helping them build a case against you? These are your guaranteed constitutional rights.


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

warning said:


> A.K.A you are a known snitch and the cops just let you go


Is that rite


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Is that rite


Everything warning says has merit :scrutinize:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I used to get pulled over all the time back in the 90's on Broadway and Miller park. Fucking pigs were like the Gestapo back then.


Sacra back in the mid 80s early 90s was firme.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

El Caballo said:


> The first time I ever even heard of cell phones was when I was driving and listening to the radio and an ad came on for cell phones. This was about 1982 or so and I was like WTF is a cell phone? I remember the first one I ever saw and it was in a briefcase as noted, then I think Sony came out with one that was the size of a brick with some dildo looking antenna on it.
> 
> Actually, I'm sorry I ever mentioned cell phones, back to cop stories:
> 
> In 2007 I was living in Mumbai (Bombay) India, not something I ever intend to repeat. Anyway, we were out partying at Leopold's and someone came up with the great idea of getting hookers while we were on the way back to our place. There were about 8 of us in this new Toyota van pulling up to this whorehouse that the driver knew about. Me and another guy opted out; I'm not bringing anything home I can't get rid of. Besides, think of the ugliest crack-ho you've seen and then hit her in the face with a frying pan, that is what passes for quality there. It's in one of the shittiest looking neighborhoods you have ever seen, squalor everywhere and it's in the mid-80s even at night. Me and the other guy get out of the van whilst waiting for the idiots that went inside because it was too hot inside the van. We are there bullshitting and this cop rocks up all pissed off demanding to know what we were doing there. I just casually told him we were just talking and minding our own business. The driver was with us after getting everyone squared away inside and they started talking about us just standing there in hindi. The driver told us the cop wanted to know why we weren't inside; he was either the pimp or on the take somehow. We just got back in the van to be less conspicuous, and when the drunks came out we left. Cops there really are shit for the most part. They run the beggars that hang out at traffic light intersections, some 10 year old holding a scrawny baby, a kid missing a hand or a leg, an arm that was obviously broken at one time and healed at some odd angle. They maim these kids on purpose when they are babies, the parents sell them or run them on the corners and pay off the cops. Every time you stop at a light they come up to the windows and tap on them or scratch with their nails and look at you pleading and filthy. The Indians we worked with told us not to give anything to them because they work for the corrupt cops and the fuckers that do this to the kids. Believe it or not, after several months of that six days a week going to work you get inured to it, numb. After a year of working like that I left India about as close to being an alcoholic as you can get. I probably was, but as soon as I got back to my family I didn't drink anything for a few months, getting out saved me. So yeah, I'd say FTP to those guys.



Damm that was a good read!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

nuttycutty said:


> Damn you guys can have commiefornia. Stupid gun laws,fixit tickets, dumb laws for EVERYTHING! You guys need to cross into America and cut that piece off and let and let it float away so the communists can have theyre own private island FARRRR away.
> 
> 
> That little rant over,I got pulled over once for bumper height but it was my uncles old partner he didn't give me a ticket but told me if I ever got nailed again to make sure they put the factory spec on the ticket cause most of the time dispatch cant find it and if they cant you dont get a ticket.


:thumbsup: I tend to agree with you. but i own a house here.. Im afraid the government will come up with some new rule any day now.. to take it away...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup: I tend to agree with you. but i own a house here.. Im afraid the government will come up with some new rule any day now.. to take it away...


kinda like FEMA laws. if you store food etc... when shit hits the fan they can take your surplus from you and distribute it .


----------



## S1n3rjp (May 26, 2013)

*84 regal driving at normal height*

Around 1in afternoon I got pulled over and ticketed for having a Rosario on rear view mirror .they said because its obstruction of view gang unit in Las Vegas


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

Got pulled over in my 63ss for having loud exhaust and disturbing the peace because was setting off alarms at a appartment complex but he let me go cuz i am only 17 and he jus said get that gangster car off the streets i laughed and said datz a joke haha


----------

